#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Φορολογία εισοδήματος 2017

## accounter

*ΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΕΙΣΟΔΗΜΑΤΟΣ 2017
*
*Φορολογική κλίμακα για μισθούς, συντάξεις
*
*από (€)*
*έως (€)*
*Φορ. Συντελεστής*

0
20.000
22%

20.001
30.000
29%

30.001
40.000
37%

40.001

45%


Ο φόρος που προκύπτει *μειώνεται κατά το ποσό των χιλίων εννιακοσίων (1.900) ευρώ για το φορολογούμενο χωρίς εξαρτώμενα τέκνα* όταν το φορολογητέο εισόδημα από μισθωτές υπηρεσίες και συντάξεις δεν υπερβαίνει το ποσό των είκοσι χιλιάδων (20.000) ευρώ.
Η μείωση του φόρου ανέρχεται σε χίλια εννιακόσια πενήντα *(1.950) ευρώ για το φορολογούμενο με ένα (1) εξαρτώμενο τέκνο*, σε δύο χιλιάδες* (2.000) ευρώ για δύο (2) εξαρτώμενα τέκνα* και σε δύο χιλιάδες εκατό *(2.100) ευρώ για τρία (3) εξαρτώμενα τέκνα και άνω*.
Εάν το ποσό του φόρου είναι μικρότερο των ποσών αυτών, η μείωση του φόρου περιορίζεται στο ποσό του αναλογούντος φόρου.
Για φορολογητέο εισόδημα από μισθωτές υπηρεσίες και συντάξεις, το οποίο υπερβαίνει το ποσό των είκοσι χιλιάδων (20.000) ευρώ, το ποσό της μείωσης μειώνεται κατά δέκα (10) ευρώ ανά χίλια (1.000) ευρώ του φορολογητέου εισοδήματος από μισθούς και συντάξεις.
*Φορολογική κλίμακα για κέρδη από επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα
**Κλιμάκιο εισοδήματος (ευρώ)*
*Φορολογικός συντελεστής %*
*Φόρος κλιμακίου (ευρώ)*
*Σύνολο*

*Εισοδήματος*
*(ευρώ)*
*Φόρου*
*(ευρώ)*

*20.000,00*
*22%*
*4.400,00*
*20.000,00*
* 4.400,00*

*10.000,00*
*29%*
*2.900,00*
*30.000,00*
 *7.300,00*

*10.000,00*
*37%*
*3.700,00*
*40.000,00*
*11.000,00*

*Υπερβάλλον*
*45%*






Ο φόρος που προκύπτει *μειώνεται κατά το ποσό των χιλίων εννιακοσίων (1.900) ευρώ για το φορολογούμενο χωρίς εξαρτώμενα τέκνα* όταν το φορολογητέο εισόδημα από μισθωτές υπηρεσίες και συντάξεις δεν υπερβαίνει το ποσό των είκοσι χιλιάδων (20.000) ευρώ.
Η μείωση του φόρου ανέρχεται σε χίλια εννιακόσια πενήντα *(1.950) ευρώ για το φορολογούμενο με ένα (1) εξαρτώμενο τέκνο*, σε δύο χιλιάδες* (2.000) ευρώ για δύο (2) εξαρτώμενα τέκνα* και σε δύο χιλιάδες εκατό *(2.100) ευρώ για τρία (3) εξαρτώμενα τέκνα και άνω*.
Εάν το ποσό του φόρου είναι μικρότερο των ποσών αυτών, η μείωση του φόρου περιορίζεται στο ποσό του αναλογούντος φόρου.
Για φορολογητέο εισόδημα, το οποίο υπερβαίνει το ποσό των είκοσι χιλιάδων (20.000) ευρώ, το ποσό της μείωσης μειώνεται κατά δέκα (10) ευρώ ανά χίλια (1.000) ευρώ του φορολογητέου εισοδήματος.
Στην περίπτωση που αποκτάται εισόδημα από μισθούς και συντάξεις μαζί με εισόδημα ατομικής αγροτικής επιχείρησης, η μείωση φόρου υπολογίζεται μία φορά για το σύνολο των εισοδημάτων.
_Ειδικά, για τους ασκούντες ατομική αγροτική επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα, στον προσδιορισμό του κέρδους από επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα περιλαμβάνονται εκ των άμεσων ενισχύσεων του Πυλώνα I της Κοινής Γεωργικής Πολιτικής, όπως αυτές ορίζονται, μόνο η βασική ενίσχυση καθώς και, κατά το ποσό που υπερβαίνουν τις δώδεκα χιλιάδες (12.000) ευρώ, οι πράσινες και συνδεδεμένες ενισχύσεις. Οι αγροτικές αποζημιώσεις στο σύνολό τους δεν περιλαμβάνονται στον προσδιορισμό του κέρδους από επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα._
*Φορολογική κλίμακα για εισόδημα από ακίνητη περιουσία*
*από (€)*
*έως (€)*
*Φορ. Συντελεστής*

0
12.000
15%

12.001
35.000
35%

35.001

45%


*Ειδική εισφορά αλληλεγγύης*
*από (€)*
*έως (€)*
*Φορ. Συντελεστής*

0 €
12.000
0,00%

12.001
20.000
2,20%

20.001
30.000
5,00%

30.001
40.000
6,50%

40.001
65.000
7,50%

65.001
220.000
9,00%

220.001

10,00%


Ν. 4387/2016 – Άρθρο 112 – Ρυθμίσεις φορολογίας εισοδήματος
Ν. 4172/2013 (Φορολογία εισοδήματος) – ΤΜΗΜΑ ΠΡΩΤΟ: ΚΩΔΙΚΑΣ ΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ ΕΙΣΟΔΗΜΑΤΟΣ

----------

